# Vertical and Flat Fall Jig Assist Hooks !!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

Replace your old jig hooks today with a new high quality jig hooks.Vertical Jig hook set.
* 250lb Kevlar Line with a 300lb SOLID ring
* 3X hooks 6/0 in size
* Hooks are 4.5 inches in length

Flat Fall Jig hook set. 
* 250lb Kevlar Line with a 300lb SOLID ring
* 3X hooks 6/0 in size
* Hooks are 2.5 inches in length

Each set comes with 10 hooks. The set costs only $25.00

To purchase visit Striker Offshore Tackle or we can invoice thru Paypal for payment.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thats a good price fellas... Do yall have any made up with larger hooks nearing a 9-10/0 range ?


----------

